# New Prius... a threat to T≡SLA Model ≡? LOL!!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Laughed my head off...  Read on as writer does rapidly dismiss the nonsensical assertion in Forbes article title...
Also smiled at the first comment... Fugly!!! 

http://insideevs.com/forbes-wonders-will-new-toyota-prius-prime-draw-potential-tesla-model-3-buyers/


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Have to say Toyota completely missed the boat with their EV strategy. It was an opportunity they had right in front of them yet they failed to spot it. I doubt the Prius Prime will be competition for model 3 although some people might go for it instead of waiting for Model 3. It serves a slightly different market and so it will definitely sell but just not as much as they would have liked and certainly will not be a threat to Model 3.

However, speaking as a Toyota hybrid owner myself I have to say though there is a lesson or two that Tesla can learn from Toyota. My car has an ICE and an electric drivetrain similar to most EVs although much less powerful. It will be 9 years old from new when I get my Model 3 and so far nothing has gone wrong - zero faults and it's an everyday car I trust will run easily for another 5 years without trouble.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Jayc said:


> Have to say Toyota completely missed the boat with their EV strategy. It was an opportunity they had right in front of them yet they failed to spot it. I doubt the Prius Prime will be competition for model 3 although some people might go for it instead of waiting for Model 3. It serves a slightly different market and so it will definitely sell but just not as much as they would have liked and certainly will not be a threat to Model 3.
> 
> However, speaking as a Toyota hybrid owner myself I have to say though there is a lesson or two that Tesla can learn from Toyota. My car has an ICE and an electric drivetrain similar to most EVs although much less powerful. It will be 9 years old from new when I get my Model 3 and so far nothing has gone wrong - zero faults and it's an everyday car I trust will run easily for another 5 years without trouble.


@Jayc you are right about Toyota's reliability, it is proved & sustained... I had a couple of Toyota's 25-30 years ago and already then they had that. Yet whatever happened to their designers?!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Not likely to give up my Model ≡ for an alien cheese grater.


----------

